# Presentazione sezione



## TradiAdmin (8 Novembre 2015)

S'è deciso di rinominare la vecchia sezione Divorzio&Separazione, quasi sempre deserta, in Famiglia&Figli allo scopo di stimolare la discussione sulle problematiche che le persone divorziate/separate o in rapporti di distanza emotiva dal coniuge incontrano nella gestione ordinaria della casa,del lavoro,dei figli.

consigli pratici, riflessioni sulla condizione di genitore separato, articoli che parlino di come i figli vivono la separazione dei genitori.

Ovviamente saranno ammesse e gradite anche le esperienze di chi separato non è ma magari sta ricostruendo un ambiente familiare post scoperta/confessione del tradimento.

e anche le esperienze di un tradimento non l'ha scoperto/confessato.

In poche parole, si chiede, a chi lo ritiene opportuno, descrivere la famiglia così come la vive, così come la vede, cosi come la cura.

Si ringrazia l'utente SpotlessMind per il suggerimento fornito.


----------

